# Shaking hands



## Mevert (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi guys, cause i cant find topic about my problem i deicde to make one. I have a big problem with that hand holding a slingshot, he shaking like crazy. Meaby someone know what to do with this problem.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Forks are prob too high. Putting strain on your wrist. Or, your bands/tubes are too strong. Or, you have a weak wrist/hand/arm.


----------



## Mevert (Jun 7, 2012)

Do have an idea who to train wrist/hand/arm


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

lighter bands and LOTS of shooting. good luck


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

I wear fingerless gloves occasionally if I want more power. For example if I'm shooting a target from 10 + metres. Padded gloves, like weight lifting ones, give fairly good support and allow me to pull the bands back further and add support to my wrist. I use the Bionic ones found here http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bionic-FGMM-Fitness-Gloves/dp/B000FON3KU/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1367185045&sr=8-6&keywords=bionic+gloves

Also protect your fingers from occasional hits.

B


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

http://www.band-exercises.net/exercises/arms/index.html


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

primitive power slingshot said:


> lighter bands and LOTS of shooting. good luck


 :yeahthat:


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Gyroball or Powerball?

Find the smallest 'cage' (smaller = better grip) with the biggest rotor (highest force, lower speed = good training and longlife.)

I've battered over a dozen in 10 years... A competition would be cool if they where all the same... I so want another one right now.


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a nsd powerball that's a gyroball good for wrists


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Lighter bands. What bands are you using? What kind of slingshot?


----------



## Mevert (Jun 7, 2012)

Double TBG 20x15x250mm, and i using homemade slingshot.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Maybe you should post a pic of your slingshot ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Mevert said:


> Double TBG 20x15x250mm, and i using homemade slingshot.


That is a lot of band.

A 3/4 x 5/8 inch (or even 1/2inch), single band per side with the bands secured tie to tie at 7 1/2 inch or less will give you some fine shooting. My reference is a 30 to 32 inch draw and 9.5mm ammo.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Take no more than 100 mg of B-6 each day and see if this will fix the neouropothy problem.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

dgui said:


> Take no more than 100 mg of B-6 each day and see if this will fix the neouropothy problem.


???!??!?

how the heck does that fix shaky hands? (i too thought he simply had too much rubber on his fork...)


----------



## Mevert (Jun 7, 2012)

dgui said:


> Take no more than 100 mg of B-6 each day and see if this will fix the neouropothy problem.


Hahaha, you don't understand me, my hands shake when I shoot, cause i use to strong bands,( thanks for advice Rayshot)


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I would also suggest stretching you're tendons in youe forearms, there are videos on YouTube for this.it may help and either way it let's me shoot more and get injured less (all sports).you won't tire as quickly...


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey buddy.

Yeah, too much band. No need for doubles when target shooting unless you're doing epic ranges or you're shooting through frypans.

I'm in absolute agreement with Rayshot. I love TBB for target shooting. A 20mm set of straight cuts will be more than enough to get 3/8ths (9,5mm) steel moving.

I'm just repeating what others are saying with band dimensions, but start with a lot less rubber, and if you think it's going too slowly, add a little more width at the fork and taper the bands a little to the pouch. Good luck.


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

Have you tried shooting with the other hand? My left hand is not particularly weak but my right hand gives me a huge amount more control of the fork, it just feels ' right'. I am right eye dominant and holding a bow with my left hand is normal for me. With a slingshot, though , and even with lighter bands I get some shake and nowhere near the feeling of control. Eye dominance is not important anyway. Gamekeeper John, for example, is a right-eye dominant and right-hand on the fork shooter. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Mevert (Jun 7, 2012)

Jet i dont get tire, its start immediately even with first shoot


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Hi Mevert.

What is shaking and how? The wrist or the whole arm? Little shakes or wide amplitude shakes? Do you feel your hand/wrist grow numb sometimes?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Eat More Beans.*


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

dgui said:


> *Eat More Beans.*


*Fart A Lot. :king:*


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

abagrizzli said:


> dgui said:
> 
> 
> > *Eat More Beans.*
> ...


*I say Go For it.*


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

dgui said:


> abagrizzli said:
> 
> 
> > dgui said:
> ...


*Farting Gives More Strength And Power To Your Shots. Nobody Can Resist It. Literally. :rofl:*


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

abagrizzli said:


> dgui said:
> 
> 
> > abagrizzli said:
> ...


*Your a Bad Man !*


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

dgui said:


> abagrizzli said:
> 
> 
> > dgui said:
> ...


I'm Just Trying To Help... :help:


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

abagrizzli said:


> dgui said:
> 
> 
> > abagrizzli said:
> ...


You Sure Did.

Thumbs up to you.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

dgui said:


> abagrizzli said:
> 
> 
> > dgui said:
> ...


Whaaat? You suggested to eat beans, and I'm the one who's getting the compliments?

No, you're the man (c) Robert De Niro Analize this


----------



## scallythomas64 (Nov 16, 2021)

I cant find the right slingshot that gives me more power


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

scallythomas64 said:


> I cant find the right slingshot that gives me more power


For the most part, different bands give different amounts of power as well as draw lengths. A starship will give you more power also. Show us a pic of what you're using.. 
Here's a starship-


----------

